# pick up springs



## honda27

has any 1 have trouble losing springs on the floor went trying to put them on a car iv lost many. but found a way to find them. when they fall to floor onto the carpet. to help find them put a white towel down on the floor where you are working on slots springs will fall on the towel will be easy to see them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Honda I just drop another spring when I lose one and the second spring finds the first one, Ha ha.

I have a large cookie sheet with 1/2" tall sides that I lined with some thin foam from Hobby lobby, This is my tear down sheet, it does a great job catching parts 

Good tip

Boosted


----------



## smalltime

A REAL HO mechanic has a light UNDER his bench.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I usually find them with my feet.


----------



## Bill Hall

Cut out the middle man, install springs on the floor.


----------



## Hittman101

Springs!!! slot cars take springs! Now you guys tell me, lol


----------



## LDThomas

You have the right idea with the white towel. Just put it on the workbench before you start. That way it catches the springs before they hit the floor.


----------



## neorules

To slot car parts floor is home, they are constantly trying to go home. I just buy %30 more parts than I need.


----------



## Jisp

Pulling 'em apart or putting them back together, projectile springs is just an unfortunate hobby hazard. At one stage I humoured the idea of getting one of those acrylic plastic one piece fish tanks, cutting two holes in the side and covering the holes with soft rubber sheet with an asterisk shaped cut in them. The idea being you just slip your hands through the rubber and work inside the inverted tank. Sounded like too much hard work so I just stock up on springs..........

Cat's can be useful. If our last cat was anywhere nearby when I dropped a spring her head would always snap around and look straight at it. Following her line of sight would yield the spring 90% of the time.



Bill Hall said:


> Cut out the middle man, install springs on the floor.


Bill, the middle man is Professor Recoil and his theory dictates that if done at floor level the spring will always shoot straight up and lose itself among the crap on the desk. He concluded it's a no win situation.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

for me it does,nt matter what i do...that baby is gone! then when i least expect it i,ll find it when i,m looking for something else that took flight.


----------



## Franko

If I only had a slot car part filter in me vacuum cleaner..


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Heck I dropped springs in my front yard, when I was coming back from my friend's store. My Dad always taught me to use the paper towel trick on the work surface. I usually find the small stuff. It is things like a front-wheel & tire. A rear wing from a F1 Mega G has been gobbled up by The Black Hole of Calcutta.


----------



## 60chevyjim

I allways work on a cookie sheet . 
it saves me from having to look for springs ,
brushes and screws that would get dropped in the carpet.


----------



## Gerome

Paper plates is my trick.


----------



## Rich Dumas

I built a portable workbench just for working on my cars and the top surface is enclosed on three sides to help keep parts from getting away. I could have put a lip on the front of the bench to keep things from rolling off the front, but it does help to stay away from the edge of the bench. Working in a dry box would solve the lost part problem, but would make it difficult to handle things.
It is simply amazing how far away stray parts can land. I just had a great idea! How about a trap between the nozzle and the dust bag of your vacuum cleaner?


----------



## alpink

consider a jewelers apron which attaches to the edge of the table/workbench.


----------



## JVerb

Did the jewelers apron thing and tried to walk away without taking it off. Knocked everything to the floor. I just roll the flashlight around on the ground now.


----------



## leonus

JVerb said:


> Did the jewelers apron thing and tried to walk away without taking it off. Knocked everything to the floor. I just roll the flashlight around on the ground now.


LOL......doh!


----------



## ajd350

Put a sock or piece of women's stocking over the end of the vacuum tube and it will suck the spring against it where you can retrieve it.


----------



## brownie374

Unless its a tuned spring I just get another one! You might be able to build a tjet under my bench:wave:


----------



## Parkerpanther

Red Cheeseburger Trays from In-N-Out Burger work great!


----------



## Dslot

I second the vacuum-cleaner/nylon stocking solution.

Stretch a piece of stocking tightly over the hose end, and put a brushless nozzle on to hold it in place. Sweep the area, then take off the nozzle to see what you've reclaimed.

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123

Rich Dumas said:


> I built a portable workbench just for working on my cars and the top surface is enclosed on three sides to help keep parts from getting away. I could have put a lip on the front of the bench to keep things from rolling off the front, but it does help to stay away from the edge of the bench. Working in a dry box would solve the lost part problem, but would make it difficult to handle things.
> It is simply amazing how far away stray parts can land. I just had a great idea! How about a trap between the nozzle and the dust bag of your vacuum cleaner?


use a single layer of cheesecloth, between pickup nozzle & hose :thumbsup:

Pete :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas

Good idea, I would have felt funny buying pantyhose or nylons! If you put a mat on the floor instead of searching around you can dump what is on the mat into a container.


----------



## Dslot

Rich Dumas said:


> Good idea, I would have felt funny buying pantyhose or nylons! .


Oh, you're no fun anymore!


----------



## KirkWH

The best thing my wife ever did was when she wanted wood floors installed throughout the house. Now all those tiny slot car and 1/72nd scale plastic model parts are relatively easy to find. The problem now is making sure to find them quickly - before the dog does.


----------



## rdm95

Once a week I get down on my hands and knees with my flashlight, pair of cross-lock tweezers and a small parts tray and go hunting for all the little parts I've dropped.. I have a thin rug under my bench so I lift up the corners and try to get everything towards the center which helps but I still find the occasional part that somehow managed to bounce halfway across the room after falling a mere 2 feet..lol What I hate is when I watched something fall, even saw exactly where it hit the floor, but when I go to pick it up, it's magically vanished! I've dubbed the area under my work bench the Bermuda Triangle!


----------



## swamibob

Wasn't someone selling T-jet and AFX springs for a pretty reasonable price on Swap and Sell awhile ago? Anybody remember who that was?

Tom


----------



## rdm95

swamibob said:


> Wasn't someone selling T-jet and AFX springs for a pretty reasonable price on Swap and Sell awhile ago? Anybody remember who that was?
> 
> Tom


I know Grandcheapskate has sold them before, but I'm not sure if he still does or if he's even on here anymore..


----------



## Grandcheapskate

swamibob said:


> Wasn't someone selling T-jet and AFX springs for a pretty reasonable price on Swap and Sell awhile ago? Anybody remember who that was?
> Tom


 I have not been as active over the past months, but I am still here.

Still have plenty of springs left. Here is the thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=385042

Thanks...Joe


----------



## rdm95

I might have to get some more from you sometime.. great springs!


----------

